# Wild mouse



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

I have a problem. I am looking after my aunts house and about an hour ago her cat brought in a mouse. 
It doesn't appear to be able to walk very well and I think she has damaged it's leg. One of it's eyes is closed and has been since I caught him, it also looks like some skin is missing from his tail. 

I have got him in a plastic box with a bowl of water and some shredded tissue. He has eaten a piece of scone when he first came in, thinking the sweetness would help him get over the shock. Which it did, he has stopped shaking. Some scotch egg that I dropped in his tub by accident and a piece of apple. The seed has been completely ignored.

If he doesn't perk up will it be ok to keep him until he does, and then release him in my own garden?
We have a family of wood mice, but unlike here we have no predators.
Also. What can I feed him? >_<
When I had pet mice they ate hamster food, dog biscuits, fruit and anything they decided the wanted when I was holding and eating at the same time.
Would this be ok for him?


----------



## croc&chewy (Sep 21, 2009)

I don't mean to sound horrible as I have cats myself and they do this. I would of personally left your Auntie's cat to it, most likely the stress will kill the poor thing. 

Although it has ate something that's a good sign. I do hope it pulls through.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Kill it quick, don't let a cat play with it.....

Horrible things cats :whistling2:


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

She never kills them. She has left one with it's middle's skin ripped off. Eaten rabbits ears off. Ones foot. A few legs off of mice. You get the picture. 
I didn't realise she had this one, she was crying and making a fuss so I went and picked her up, she wasn't impressed and huffed off down stairs. Turned out she had lost her mouse under the dresser. I found it about 10 minutes later. 

He has now eaten some of his seed and is just curled up now.

The cat is over on by the tanks hunting rabbits. Can see her from the window.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Spider Call said:


> She never kills them. She has left one with it's middle's skin ripped off. Eaten rabbits ears off. Ones foot. A few legs off of mice. You get the picture.
> I didn't realise she had this one, she was crying and making a fuss so I went and picked her up, she wasn't impressed and huffed off down stairs. Turned out she had lost her mouse under the dresser. I found it about 10 minutes later.
> 
> He has now eaten some of his seed and is just curled up now.


Bloody cats.....

Can you train a cat?


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Don't think so :c We had 5 at one point. At some point all of them caught something. Although one used to 'catch' things from peoples barbecues and biscuits from children xD


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Spider Call said:


> Don't think so :c We had 5 at one point. At some point all of them caught something. Although one used to 'catch' things from peoples barbecues and biscuits from children xD


So do you tell them off when they do something wrong or would that be totally pointless and just frighten them?


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

If you want a cat to give you something you sweet talk it >_< never yell or they are out of there! Ours always used to get "Hey baby, what you got there?oohh a mouse/bird/frog/whatever. Arent you clever?" they would then look all proud and come show me. At which point I grab the scruff and stick my hand / a bucket under their mouth. They sometimes growled a bit but usually gave it up. 

My aunt uses this on her cat too >_< Maisie either looses them or eats bits of them. So getting them away from her is better, and if she gets told off she will just do it somewhere else. 

They really aren't like dogs. They don't get the word no.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

They growl? :lol2:


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Of course xD We had 3 Siams  they made awesome noises when they didn't want to give you something that had o=


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Spider Call said:


> Of course xD We had 3 Siams  they made awesome noises when they didn't want to give you something that had o=


:lol2:

My mums BF wants two Bengal kittens (I don't think I've ever met a guy that wanted cats before, he's English :whistling2

I hope he doesn't get them, mainly because it will make visiting my mum with my dog a bit difficult


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Nice >_< your dog not like cats?

Sat watching the mouse he is falling asleep and keeps nearly falling over <3 bless him.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Spider Call said:


> Nice >_< your dog not like cats?
> 
> Sat watching the mouse he is falling asleep and keeps nearly falling over <3 bless him.


You really think it will survive?
Surely if the cat broke it's skin the saliva will kill him....

My dogs an ex racing greyhound  :lol2:


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

I think it's better to give him a chance and keep him safe and well fed and watered than just give up on him c: 

Ah yeah that explains it.


----------



## diverfi (Jun 23, 2008)

I had a similar experience with a cat-caught mouse a couple of years ago. I put it into a plastic tank (those ones with the clip on coloured plastic mesh lid) and put water bottle in and bits of nuts, cereals, fruit, hamster food etc and it was doing brilliantly. Totally recovered and was very cute - my daughter was desperate to keep it as a pet. However, I was firm in my resolve that when I was sure it was fine we were releasing it. 
D-day arrived and I went to the tank, only to find out it had somehow managed to scale the sheer plastic walls and gnaw a small hole through the plastic lid and had vanished. We then spent the next 6 hours stripping the room out to find it, but never found it or any evidence of it again!
So, it is possible to get them to recovery, but they are masters of escape so beware!
I wouldn't recommend keeping it as a pet, seems a bit cruel to me - if you are going to release it, you need to take it at least half a mile away from the house or it will likely stay in the vicinity and be mauled again by the cat. Good luck! :2thumb:
Fi


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Spider Call said:


> I think it's better to give him a chance and keep him safe and well fed and watered than just give up on him c:
> 
> Ah yeah that explains it.


Fair play, I hope he lives : victory:

Do you keep rodents?


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

I wouldn't release him back here if he survives. We have a colony of wood mice in our wood pile and in our garden wall. So I could introduce him c: No cats at mine any more, and we feed the birds so they have a food supply. 

As for keeping rodents not any more, just the exotics now. The last one to go was the guinea pig, he died a couple of years back I think. As for him Keelinh over... Mice are resiliant. Some of my pet mice escaped, the cat caught one and blided her in her right eye and cut her face. Cleaned her up and sorted the tank, over the next few weeks I found her sisters an they all survived. She had a scar but was fine. And obviously had only one good eye.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

I thought they'd just die if you freaked them out too much! :blush:


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Bag. The wild ones that live round humans aren't too bothered about them. 
Ours sit under the table in the garden when we are out there xD hoping we will give them something.


----------



## elise_x (Jan 22, 2010)

does the cat wear a collar? maybe try getting the cat to wear a collar with a bell will scare away most animals the cat tries to catch.

Hope the mouse pulls through.


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Uhhh... I can't remember o.o I'm pretty sure she does...


----------



## cazcolecarter (Jan 11, 2010)

How's it doing now?


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

He started shaking and wasn't looking too good :c thinking it may have been the heat and lack of liquid. I moved the bowl nearer him then moved him to a cooler room. 
Just went and checked on him and he was eating some oats.


----------



## cazcolecarter (Jan 11, 2010)

Spider Call said:


> He started shaking and wasn't looking too good :c thinking it may have been the heat and lack of liquid. I moved the bowl nearer him then moved him to a cooler room.
> Just went and checked on him and he was eating some oats.


 Give him some peanut butter if you have any


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Will search the kitchen and see


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

I have just been to check on the mouse again and sadly he has died :c 
R.I.P little mouse.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Spider Call said:


> I have just been to check on the mouse again and sadly he has died :c
> R.I.P little mouse.


Nothing you could have done I don't think....

Cat saliva is very dangerous......


----------



## croc&chewy (Sep 21, 2009)

bobby said:


> Nothing you could have done I don't think....
> 
> Cat saliva is very dangerous......


Agreed, they carry alot of bacteria since they clean their bums.

At least you tried, sorry to hear the little thing died.


----------



## cazcolecarter (Jan 11, 2010)

Spider Call said:


> I have just been to check on the mouse again and sadly he has died :c
> R.I.P little mouse.


 Can't say I'm surprised, they don't deal with trauma very well. You couldn't have done anything more


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Yeah I know :c was just sad to see him looking semi ok then being gone. 
Maisie (the cat) decided she wanted him back though and kept trying to steal his body >_<


----------



## cazcolecarter (Jan 11, 2010)

Spider Call said:


> Yeah I know :c was just sad to see him looking semi ok then being gone.
> Maisie (the cat) decided she wanted him back though and kept trying to steal his body >_<


 Do you keep mice?


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

The name of that bacteria is Pasteurella multocida, it kills people fairly quickly without treatment too, common way to die after an attack by a big cat in some of the poorer countries....


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

cazcolecarter said:


> Do you keep mice?


Not any more :c did for years but currently am not allowed animals with fur.


----------

